# Levi Leipheimer's King Ridge GranFondo



## DowntownSR

Join three-time Amgen Tour of California winner, Levi Leipheimer, for a fully-supported fall bicycle ride in some of the nation's finest cycling country. Three different routes, ranging from a fairly flat 36 miles, to a very hilly 103 miles, capture the romance of Sonoma County’s most picturesque vineyards, towering redwoods, grassy meadows and coastal panoramas. In the tradition of the gran fondo, these are timed, non-competitive rides. Very strong, skilled riders may opt for the 103-mile GranFondo; the 65-mile MedioFondo is intended for riders with plenty of experience but who ride only once or twice a week; we suggest the gentle 36-mile PiccoloFondo for less experienced riders or those looking for an easy pedal through beautiful landscapes.

When: October 3, 2009

Where: Sonoma County, California. Start and finish in Santa Rosa

What: Recreational, fully supported mellow-paced bicycle ride with three options (distances subject to minor change):
1. GranFondo - 103 miles on a challenging mountainous course with outstanding coastal views
2. MedioFondo - 65 miles on a picturesque hilly course with fine coastal views
3. PiccoloFondo - 36 miles on a flat valley-floor course through redwood forests and vineyards
Rest stops every 12 miles (approximately)

Why: The rides raise funds for the Tour of California and Forget Me Not Farms.

Prices:
Solo: $90 (register in July), $115 (August 1-September 15)
Tandem: $180 (register in July), $230 (August 1-September 15)
PiccoloFondo ONLY (includes complimentary lunch): $75
Registration closes at midnight on September 15. 

Event director: Bike Monkey LLC

Event website: http://www.levisgranfondo.com/

Email: [email protected]

Event hotline: 707-543-4300


----------



## alamere

How much climbing is involved in each of the routes? I searched the website and could find a graph of the climb but no totals? And what time does the course close?


----------



## JoelS

I recall reading somewhere that the long ride is about 6000 feet.


----------



## jac44

As a Grape Grower I don't understand why these events are always scheduled during Harvest!!!


----------



## zender

Looks like the century (Gran) is closed indefinitely because of King Ridge Road.

Is that a private road? Just askin'


----------



## mohair_chair

$90?????


----------



## zender

:biggrin5: Yeah, recreational cycling certainly isn't for the homeless.


----------



## moschika

zender said:


> Looks like the century (Gran) is closed indefinitely because of King Ridge Road.
> 
> Is that a private road? Just askin'


it's not a private road. just a very remote one.


----------



## Stogaguy

Cheaper per hour than most decent golf courses...


----------



## grayson

Lol, $90. And I was getting all excited about making a trip out to Sonoma...


----------



## moschika

grayson said:


> Lol, $90. And I was getting all excited about making a trip out to Sonoma...


and it's gonna go up after tomorrow.


----------



## grrrah

Well, isn't it a fundraiser to bring back the ToC to santa rosa?

If so, I'm not griping about the cost, but I am probably priced out for now.

Oh, and thats why I gave up playing golf after school when I had to start paying to play..


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

That descent down Meyers Grade to Jenner is awesome. Here are some pics:


----------



## SystemShock

I've sometimes wondered... is there any real diff between a Gran Fondo and the more serious century-type events, aside from the timing chip? Or is Gran Fondo just a kewl Italian way of saying "century"? 
.


----------



## California L33

grayson said:


> Lol, $90. And I was getting all excited about making a trip out to Sonoma...


Do the ride unsupported a day before, or a day after, and donate what you can to the cause.


----------



## Dr_John

> Well, isn't it a fundraiser to bring back the ToC to santa rosa?


:thumbsup: 

I was curious about the previous night's $1000/seat dinner. It sold out almost immediately, and 2000+ have registered for the rides. Good for Levi. It looks like it's going well, although they have extended the $90 price for a week.

I haven't done a fundraiser ride in a long time, but I'm thinking about doing this one.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Stogaguy said:


> Cheaper per hour than most decent golf courses...


…and infinitely more interesting that golf.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

California L33 said:


> Do the ride unsupported a day before, or a day after, and donate what you can to the cause.


If you do it unsupported, DON'T do it solo. It is very remote and the descents are such that it would not be hard to imitate Jens Voigt. You are going to want friends incase something happens. Oh and take plenty of water. I think you will be looking at 30-40 miles in the hills with no available water.


----------



## rj2

zender said:


> Looks like the century (Gran) is closed indefinitely because of King Ridge Road.


We are pleased to announce that we’ve removed the 1,000-rider cap on the 103-mile GranFondo course. And we have extended the $90 rate for another week to Friday, August 7th!

http://www.levisgranfondo.com/2009/07/31/levis-103-mile-epic-route-re-opens/


----------



## Pokey

I'm in... GranFondo


----------



## shibaman

I am in for the grand also! My girlfriend is going to try the metric. Should be a nice ride.


----------



## g-Bike

Great, so for all who are doing the event when a school aged athlete comes to your door for donations or there is an increased tax bill to support after school sports I sure hope you vote or donate money to that as well. It is great and all to support our sports hero's but don't forget that our economy is in the dumps and funding for our schools is diminishing. $90 could pay for field fees, uniforms, coaches, ect think about where your money goes then spend it. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## moschika

g-Bike said:


> Just my 2 cents....


can i donate that to the schools too?


----------



## shibaman

I haven't checked where the money goes on Levi's ride, but many Centuries fund local school sports programs. Just by showing up and spending money in a local economy is good for every one.


----------



## Dr_John

> I haven't checked where the money goes on Levi's ride


Two causes:



> Thankfully, the business community has shown exceptional support of efforts to keep the Tour rolling through Santa Rosa. In order to bring back the Tour in May 2010 to Levi Leipheimer’s hometown, the City of Santa Rosa will have to raise $175,000 in funding. We’re well on our way, but cannot go the distance without help from you.





> Forget Me Not Farm has helped thousands of at-risk children and youth break the cycle of abuse.


----------



## .steve

I'm in but for the 65 mile. What were to happen, let's say, if you were to continue on with the longer ride but only registered for the shorter one?


----------



## ratpick

The organizers are apparently very worried about poachers on they day... they plan to have course marshalls out (and on bikes) "politely but firmly taking action" on anyone without race id.

http://www.roadbikerider.com/index.htm#Poachers


----------



## Todman007

*Levi's ride*

I'm curious what action they could take given the roads are public. It's wild country out there. Maybe the Marshall's will bring their posse, look for the showdown.


----------



## moschika

Todman007 said:


> I'm curious what action they could take given the roads are public. It's wild country out there. Maybe the Marshall's will bring their posse, look for the showdown.


but if you've got 3000+(which last I heard registration has passed that mark) people on the same roads, that's larger then some of the towns it will be passing through. self-policing in a crowd like that can be effective. yes, they're open roads, but if some d1ckhead wants to poach, after the rest have paid, i wouldn't hesitate to tattle and at least make their ride an unpleasant one, dealing with the hassle of the marshals, if nothing else.


----------



## CaveD

*What will parking be like?*

Showing up day of, will there be enough parking or will I need to add on miles to get there?


----------



## patpend2000

I rode in the gran fondo this year and have signed up again for next year....since it's tax time, I was thinking about the entry fees, how much can be deducted on my taxes?


----------



## ukbloke

patpend2000 said:


> I rode in the gran fondo this year and have signed up again for next year....since it's tax time, I was thinking about the entry fees, how much can be deducted on my taxes?


Zero - Levi's Gran Fondo is not a registered charity (IANAA).


----------



## Pokey

JoelS said:


> I recall reading somewhere that the long ride is about 6000 feet.


For the record, the long route was 8,800 feet cumulative elevation gain. Helluva ride though...


----------



## williamf777

moschika said:


> but if you've got 3000+(which last I heard registration has passed that mark) people on the same roads, that's larger then some of the towns it will be passing through. self-policing in a crowd like that can be effective. yes, they're open roads, but if some d1ckhead wants to poach, after the rest have paid, i wouldn't hesitate to tattle and at least make their ride an unpleasant one, dealing with the hassle of the marshals, if nothing else.


Those are free and public roads. Some people just might happen to be on the same road at the same time. 

Poaching are ride is fine as long as you do not partake in the rest stops and eat the paid riders food and drink. 

I feel that if you do not use any of the amenities provided and do the ride self supported you should be more than welcome to ride.


----------



## sometimerider

williamf777 said:


> I feel that if you do not use any of the amenities provided and do the ride self supported you should be more than welcome to ride.


Agree, but I doubt that I would choose to do it on a day when there are 3000 other riders out there.


----------

